# Rorem DVD



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

_The Art and Science of Handling Retrievers._Anyone seen this? Thinking of purchasing and was curious.

This looks to be a newer product, different from the Carr/Rorem Seminar tapes. It is for sale on the YBS site.


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

This is not being released until 12/1. I ordered myself, seems like a decent price when compared to the $$ you can spend on training videos


----------



## Mojoson (May 25, 2005)

When you guys recieve your videos please let us know how they turn out. This could be just the video I am looking for.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

Dave gave 2 day seminars in Virginia MN and Hutto Tx. The DVDs are taken from the 4 days of those seminars.
There was a clear and well thought-out outline he followed while both lecturing and demonstrating the concepts. Some participants also ran their own dogs, followed by constructive feedback.
The written material with the DVDs is much more comprehensive than the seminar outline.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Chad, 
I am a Rorem client and handled my dog at the first seminar in Virginia Mn. I learned more in those 2 days than my brain could keep straight.
These tapes IMO will absolutely be worth it. I reread my notes from the seminar before every trial. 

I am going to buy it strictly out of curiosity, curiosity of wether or not they put me in the video going down in flames on the water triple.
________
herb scales


----------

